# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [VENTE] iPhone 3GS 16 Go Dsimlock

## Jean-Michel Ormes

Bonsoir,

Je revends mon iPhone (quasi-neuf, pas de rayures sur l'cran) jailbreak, dsimlock, avec tous ses accessoires d'origine dans sa bote d'origine.

Prix : 190

Pas d'change possible.

Vous pouvez me contacter par MP.

----------


## ChelbyS

Salut,
             Javoue que cette annonce mintresse, mais je trouve que cest quand mme un peu cher le truc, cest que je suis aussi tomb sur une annonce sur http://www.paruvendu.fr qui met en avant deux iPod touch 2me touch 16Go a 100 euros Il y a-t-il un moyen de sarranger ? Ciao.

----------


## Overcrash

Bonjour ChelbyS,

Je pense que tu mlange torchons et serviettes, il s'agit de la d'un Iphone et non d'un Ipod donc normal que le prix ne soit pas le mme  ::D: 

Sinon en suivant ta logique on peut comparer  un mac book air et la c'est vraiment pas cher  ::haha::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Rsultats sur www.leboncoin.fr  :;):

----------

